
An Evolutionary Explanation of Acne - ALee
http://www.medical-hypotheses.com/article/S0306-9877(03)00355-4/abstract
======
ALee
For those who think it's because of skin protection. See below.

"Sebum Secretion and Sebaceous Lipids", Stewart et al, Dermatologic Clinics --
Vol. 1, No. 3, July 1983.

Sebum is an oily substance that is secreted onto the skin surface from glands
located in the dermis. Although a number of useful functions have been
proposed for sebum, proof that sebum performs any of them is lacking. In
furred mammals an essential function of sebum is to supply
7-dehydrocholesterol, which is converted to vitamin D by the action of
sunlight and then ingested by the animal as it grooms itself. In man, however,
the location of 7-dehydrocholesterol has been shown to be the epidermis rather
than sebum. Sebum may act as a waterproofing agent for fur, but humans
obviously have little need for this function. Kligman has specifically
disproved the notions that sebum improves the barrier function of skin, that
sebum helps to regulate the water content of the horny layer by forming
emulsions with sweat, or that sebum on the skin surface is fungistatic or
antibacterial.(21) Kligman regards the human sebaceous glands as 'living
fossils' that lost their usefulness to our species as we lost our fur.(21)

(21) Kligman, A. M.: The uses of sebum? In Montagna, W., Ellis, R. A., and
Silver, A. F. (eds.): Advances in the Biology of Skin. Volume 4. Oxford,
Pergamon Press, 1963.

------
shadytrees

        Acne’s conspicuous localization on the face,
        and its ability to elicit reflexive disgust
        and avoidance...
    

i think the authors meant to publish this in the _journal of hurting my
feelings_.

------
jonhendry
Note that Medical Hypotheses is not the most rigorous journal.

For instance, they have published the following conspiracy theory article:
"President Kennedy’s death: A poison arrow-assisted homicide"
[http://www.medical-
hypotheses.com/article/S0306-9877(10)0016...](http://www.medical-
hypotheses.com/article/S0306-9877\(10\)00163-5/abstract)

------
noelchurchill
_Acne is a normal physiological process ... that functions to ward off
potential mates until the afflicted individual is some years past the age of
reproductive maturity, and thus emotionally, intellectually, and physically
fit to be a parent._

Oh how polite of evolution to provide such a convenient way to ward off
potential suitors on your behalf. I'm calling BS. Evolution wants to spread
genetics as quickly as possible and isn't going to wait for you to be
emotionally and intellectually ready, at the risk of you dying in the mean
time.

------
amirmc
If acne really has an evolutionary role then I would expect that pubescent
members of traditional tribes should also experience it.

However, I cannot recall seeing any pictures of tribe members where anyone
appeared to have acne. That may have more to do with the
photographers'/publisher's preferences but it's definitely a question I'll put
to my anthropology friends.

